# Unmarried teen moms are sluts?



## Mrs.Bufford (May 30, 2007)

"In my parents' day and age, (unmarried teen parents) were sent away, they were shunned, they were called what they are," Republican Rep. Larry Liston said during a GOP legislative caucus meeting in Denver. "There was at least a sense of shame."

Liston continued: "There's no sense of shame today. Society condones it ... I think it's wrong. They're sluts. And I don't mean just the women. I mean the men, too."

Click the link for contact info to give this UAV a piece of your mind

http://feministing.com/archives/008564.html#comments


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

uke

i really can't say more within the UA


----------



## Mrs.Bufford (May 30, 2007)

If you follow the link contact info is provided if you want to let him have a piece of your mind.


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

whoa, my mom was an unmarried teenage pregnant person when she carried me... wow... wow... wow... People make some judgemental statements from their high perches.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

That is appalling.


----------



## p.s (May 27, 2005)

Hmm... so he is disguising an economical issue with a moral veneer, right? B/c rich girls have options that help to preclude the name calling....


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Funny.

I see he called teen dads sluts too...which I guess he thinks is a step-up? hhhaa

Does he have a daughter?

(Inquiring minds want to know since DP and I were teen parents)


----------



## kmeyrick (Aug 30, 2006)

That is so evil. Making a mistake when you are young is not. Shunned and sent away? How come so many of these Christian conservatives completely miss the whole "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" thing? A lot of the parents of my students gave birth as teens. They are not evil people, and they do not feel shame. Being cruel to someone vulnerable is shameful.

I just called him and left him a message. By the way, he has a HUGE combover. Now that IS shameful.


----------



## PattyCakes_726 (Dec 5, 2003)

I guess that makes my 64 year old mom a slut. She got pregnant in high school.
Off to call this UA violation...


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

*nearly chokes herself trying to hold back to stay within the UA* Um...and people wonder why I cannot stand republican ideals?? This is why I will NEVER vote republican, and why I seriously question the political knowledge of anyone who does (I know this extreme view doesn't represent all republicans, but conservatives in general tend to be sympathetic to forms of these views, such a s punish a teen mom because she is a teen mom, ext.). I wonder if many people who vote republican (aside from fundamentalists and extremists) know exactly what they (as in the general consensus of the republican party-and I am not including Ron Paul in this-I do like *some* of his ideas) would do with this country if they had their way. This view isn't a "conservative" view"; it's called discrimination and bigotry if you ask me. Oh, and apparently I'm a slut too, as well...since I was a teen mom...and oh, so are quite a lot of my friends, since most of them were teen moms as well. Oh, and none of represents the typical teen mom. All of us are just your typical hardworking moms, only we are a little bit younger than the rest of the bunch. Ugh.







:


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

just the subject line of the thread pissed me off. what a ignorant thing to say. I could go on about how this makes me feel but it will anger me more


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Uh, so this logic only applies to teens?







Once you turn 20 you're exempt from "slut-status"? I suppose he claims to be pro-life, too.







: What a hateful hypocrite.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

OMG







:


----------



## guest~*~ (Jul 11, 2007)

Don't bash all republicans just because Mr. Liston said something so horrible.

If he was actually pro-life, he wouldn't say such things.

Unintended pregnancy is not a mistake, no life is a mistake.

Ugh.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

What a POS. Oops, I mean UAV.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:

Don't bash all republicans just because Mr. Liston said something so horrible.

If he was actually pro-life, he wouldn't say such things.

Unintended pregnancy is not a mistake, no life is a mistake.

Ugh.
I'm not intending to bash all republicans as people, but I do not agree with any of their ideals, even moderate ones. I think that social and political conservative views are incompatible with a truly free government were everyone is able be accepted no matter what their choice in life is.


----------



## Mrs.Bufford (May 30, 2007)

Did anyone get any replies?


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

In my parents' day and age, (unmarried teen parents) were sent away, they were shunned, they were called what they are," Republican Rep. Larry Liston said during a GOP legislative caucus meeting in Denver. "There was at least a sense of shame."
maybe the mother's were sent away but the fathers - often NOT teenagers as I remember reading a study that said most teenage mother's baby father's were not teens...but often older men who prayed on teens...and never mind incest, rape...GRRR...

but if you were to get married after getting pregnant as a teenager you are not a slut..? Wasn't Mary an unwed teenage mother? (okay maybe not a slut but people like this jerk wouldn't have given the virgin the benefit of the doubt...)

and you can get pregnant without penetration .....

oh he appologized...
"I had no intention of offending anybody. That was not my intent all - never was, never has been."

wtf?


----------



## beccalou79 (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

Don't bash all republicans just because Mr. Liston said something so horrible.

If he was actually pro-life, he wouldn't say such things.

Unintended pregnancy is not a mistake, no life is a mistake.

Ugh.


----------



## subrosa (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh, so now it's OK to offend people, as long as you didn't mean to? Yeesh.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Makes you wonder what he meant to say if he meant to be unoffensive...

winki

Quote:

it first appeared in Middle English in 1402 as slutte, with the meaning "a dirty, untidy, or slovenly woman." In the 19th century, the word was used as a euphemism in place of bitch in the sense of "a female dog." The accepted denotative meaning is a sexually promiscuous woman or "a woman of a low or loose character; a bold or impudent girl; a hussy, jade.". These definitions identify a slut as a person of low character Hearne, 1715: "Nor was she a Woman of any Beauty, but was a nasty Slut." also used to refer to garbage:
"1862 Sat. Rev. 15 Mar. 298 There are a good many slut-holes in London to rake out. "
Doesn't seem as if there are any positive uses for the word slut...

Shiloh THE SLUT








Larry's the slut IMO of course is that a violation?


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmeyrick* 
By the way, he has a HUGE combover. Now that IS shameful.


----------



## ashtree (May 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelpie545* 
I'm not intending to bash all republicans as people, but I do not agree with any of their ideals, even moderate ones. I think that social and political conservative views are incompatible with a truly free government were everyone is able be accepted no matter what their choice in life is.









:


----------



## acannon (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm offended at this, as well, because I'm 19 years old. I personally don't consider myself a teenage mother, but he probably would. My LO is breastfed, not-circed, worn, and is a very happy baby. He's never cried for more than five minutes, and that's because I honestly didn't know what was wrong and one time because we were having trouble nursing. That's a lot more than lots of babies born to "responsible adult parents" get. What would he say about me, and about the countless other teen moms who love their babies more than anything? To me, age is nothing but a number. There are plenty of mature teens who could take care of a baby (DP is 24 and has a stable job, so that helps A LOT) and there are plenty of immature adults who have babies who can't take care of them. Age isn't everything.


----------

